# Asian bow, need info



## utahdan (Apr 3, 2003)

These pics are of an Asian bow that I know little about. Can anyone help with a year or era as well as its approximate value.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Phil (Mar 18, 2003)

*Asian Bows*

Utahdan You seem to have forgotten the pictures ?


----------



## Kitsap (Dec 24, 2002)

*Asian Bows*

If you don't get an answer here, try "ATARN" on the Net (Asian Traditional Archery Network). It is very well done, if a bit scholarly, and will be enjoyable to browse thru even if you don't get any contacts.

Don't forget the Pictures......


----------

